# The best all round boxing performance you have seen



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Watched Lennox Lewis v Rahman II last night.

Against a dude who dealt him a KTFO, Lewis proceeded to jab the fuck out of his face and head, using some of the most powerful jabs I have ever seen. 

Lewis wasn't swinging. He wasn't even aggressive. His chin was protected at all times, and he worked to get Rahman in range for punishment. He was totally controlled and clinical. 

Within 4 rounds he had Rahman in all sorts of trouble. Cuts on the face, tormented by jabs, and then the combinations came out. Soon he's left Rahman unconscious on the canvas with a sweet one two combination shattering his jaw. 

The ultimate boxing performance - disciplined, tactical, powerful and destructive. Utterly one sided ass beating from a master on a mission to set the fucking record straight on some trashtalking punk ass clown.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Hearns - Duran 
I'm a big fan of both guys but Hearns really gave it to him
(maybe not THE BEST but this one popped up rather quickly)


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Barrera - Hamed isn't a million miles off...there are many others too, but I'm far too tired to write them out. Honeyghan - Curry? Hagler - Hearns? Corrales - Castillo I? Kenny Norton doing a job on Ali?


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

...


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Floyd Mayweather was spectacular against Corrales, Gatti, and Marquez.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chavez-Rosario

Absolute in-fighting clinic.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

For outboxing Whitaker-Haugen is breath taking. It's my favorite Sweet Pea performance.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

First one that always comes to mind is Mosley-Johnson.






I mean Jesus...


----------



## DigMona (Jun 6, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> For outboxing Whitaker-Haugen is breath taking. It's my favorite Sweet Pea performance.


The Nelson and Ramirez rematch were pretty special as well.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Hearns - Duran
> I'm a big fan of both guys but Hearns really gave it to him
> (maybe not THE BEST but this one popped up rather quickly)


This one hit the spot.

Systematic one sided destruction of a powerful all conquering champion.

Great to watch.


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Duran-DeJesus III.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Tommy Loughran outclassing Braddock + Barrera taking hameds soul come to mind


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Greb-Tunney


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Toney-Barkley comes to mind 
Harold Johnson vs Doug Jones as well


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

Jack Broughton-George Stevenson. Stevenson had nothing for him; a real slaughter, that fight was.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Whitaker - Nelson

Nelson was a bit undersized, but it was hideously one sided, against a genuinely very good fighter.

Haugen and Ramirez II could easily be up there too, barely lost a minute of any of the 3 fights.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Kalambay-McCallum is up there, definitely. Whitaker-Chavez as well. Tyson-Spinks, short as it was, was an awesome display of speed, power and skill. Oh, nearly forgot Sanchez-Gomez. And I think Leonard-Hearns I qualifies in how Leonard adapted his natural game to turn aggressor against the perhaps most destructive puncher below 160.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> Greb-Tunney


You've actually seen that?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bokaj said:


> Kalambay-McCallum is up there, definitely.


Oh yeah. Kalambay soundly outboxed a great technician in mccallum. He did it with class. 


Unknown Poster said:


> Whitaker - Nelson
> 
> Nelson was a bit undersized, but it was hideously one sided, against a genuinely very good fighter.


Whitaker thoroughly dominated that fight, but nelson's effort alone made it interesting. I dont know if i'd call it as one sided as what you are saying.


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> For outboxing Whitaker-Haugen is breath taking. It's my favorite Sweet Pea performance.


One of my favourite Pea fights. There's a point in the 12th where Whitaker throws around 30 punches unanswered. Whitaker's offensive arsenal is definitely a little underrated.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> You've actually seen that?


It was on ESB before the crash.

:smile


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> It was on ESB before the crash.
> 
> :smile


:lol:
Either that or you are like 110 years old and had tickets to the fight.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Barrera - Hamed, you know who won...

Corrales - Castillo

Kenny Norton - Ali first fight

...heck I could go on forever...


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Have to mention McCallum-Watson. Yeah, Watson was merely a good fighter, and both a bit green and probably a bit rusty for that fight, but it's just such a clinic. Can't get enough of it.

Pac has a slew of fantastic performances. The Barrera fights, Morales II and III, Hatton and, probably his best, Cotto being the main examples.

Btw, has no one mentioned Montreal yet? Is it almost too obvious? That's definitely up there anyhow. As is Benitez-Duran. Hearns-Duran has been mentioned, and deservedly so. Curry-McCrory is another one of my favorite technical destructions, even though the opposition wasn't all that in comparison.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bokaj said:


> Have to mention McCallum-Watson. Yeah,* Watson was merely a good fighter*, and both a bit green and probably a bit rusty for that fight, but it's just such a clinic. Can't get enough of it.
> 
> Pac has a slew of fantastic performances. The Barrera fights, Morales II and III, Hatton and, probably his best, Cotto being the main examples.
> 
> Btw, has no one mentioned Montreal yet? Is it almost too obvious? That's definitely up there anyhow. As is Benitez-Duran. Hearns-Duran has been mentioned, and deservedly so. Curry-McCrory is another one of my favorite technical destructions, even though the opposition wasn't all that in comparison.


You might have to do your homework a bit more there. Merely?


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Trail said:


> You might have to do your homework a bit more there. Merely?


You don't have to worry that I don't have proper respect for Watson. With "merely good" I meant in the great scheme of things - a very solid contender rather than a great champion. I also allowed for the fact that he was yet to hit his peak, which was at SMW, and that he had been out of the ring for a while. I wouldn't rank that performance as highly as I do if I didn't consider Watson a quality fighter.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

How about Napoles vs Cokes I? GREAT performance. Napoles looks like one of the best welters ever in that fight.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> How about Napoles vs Cokes I? GREAT performance. Napoles looks like one of the best welters ever in that fight.


Only seen the second, but that qualifies as well. One of the details I loved the most was that Napoles wasn't deterred by the taller Cokes's rights over his jabs, but rather worked off them with differens sorts of counters.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Chavez vs Rosario is one of my personal favorites, beautiful execution of the most dangerous light-weight around at that time.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> Chavez vs Rosario is one of my personal favorites, beautiful execution of the most dangerous light-weight around at that time.


Yes! What a demolition job. I loved the way Chavez got inside and smothered Rosario's power, and broke him down with his great offensive arsenal. Chavez is probably the best inside fighter of all time.. Some may disagree with that, but it's almost fact.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> How about Napoles vs Cokes I? GREAT performance. Napoles looks like one of the best welters ever in that fight.


:dealA truly great performance...and yes, Mantequilla is one of the very greatest welter champs..period.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

dyna said:


> Greb-Tunney


You know something we don't @dyna?


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

I'll mention Tunney-Dempsey l....as well as Charles-Louis.....two fights that have always fascinated me.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> :dealA truly great performance...and yes, Mantequilla is one of the very greatest welter champs..period.


Is it far fetched to say he could beat ray leonard with a performance like that? Everything was on point for Napoles, that night; his combination punching, his power, his counters, his jab, his head movement, footwork, everything! Cokes only lasted as long as he did because of his great chin, napoles was really pounding on him.

I just feel like Jose's herky jerky style and his combos would give leonard absolute hell.. its a toss up tbh, but i do think napoles would fair well against Leonard.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Is it far fetched to say he could beat ray leonard with a performance like that? Everything was on point for Napoles, that night; his combination punching, his power, his counters, his jab, his head movement, footwork, everything! Cokes only lasted as long as he did because of his great chin, napoles was really pounding on him.
> 
> I just feel like Jose's herky jerky style and his combos would give leonard absolute hell.. its a toss up tbh, but i do think napoles would fair well against Leonard.


Napoles took the title from Cokes like he was entitled to it and Curtis was hoarding something that really belonged to him rightfully..like royalty.
I think that Napoles could very well indeed have beaten Ray, but watch the detractors come out of the woodwork with tales of how the "Cuban 'Enery Cooper" would start bleeding during the referee's instructions.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Napoles hit hard enough to be a real danger to most anybody he could fight...that and his buttery skills would make him quite formidable.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> I think that Napoles could very well indeed have beaten Ray, but watch the detractors come out of the woodwork with tales of how the "Cuban 'Enery Cooper" would start bleeding during the referee's instructions.


For some reason the benitez fight popped into my head when thinking about this fight. I guess because they are both unorthodox and have diverse offensive arsenals.. i could see leonard taking it too because he could adapt and change his topics when needed.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone else wanna weigh in on napoles vs leonard? @dyna @turbotime @Chatty


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Anyone else wanna weigh in on napoles vs leonard? @*dyna* @*turbotime* @*Chatty*


Not really, I need to watch more of napoles again to make a decision. Aint watched any of his fights for a good while.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Salvador Sanchez against Wilfredo Gomez. Just amazing.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

SRL vs Benitez too

Lomachenko vs Valentino 2


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Taking fights on face Value only, Hopkins over Pavlik was brilliant to watch.


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

Mike McCallum vs Donald Curry
Michael Watson vs Chris Eubank II - up until that uppercut Eubank barely had a sniff in that fight.
Duran vs Palomino, Leonard I, Moore & the vast majority of his lightweight reign of terror
Roy Jones vs Montell Griffin II
Dariusz Michalczewski vs Virgil Hill
Alexis Arguello vs Cornelius Boza-Edwards, Rafael Limon, Ruben Castillo, Bobby Chacon, Ray Mancini, Rolando Navarrete & Escalera I & II
Jose Luis Ramirez vs Edwin Rosario II
Joe Calzaghe vs Jeff Lacy
Muhammad Ali vs Cleveland Williams


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Leonard has all the major physical edges over Napoles, except chin. hand\footspeed, reflexive speed, strength, range etc He hits harder at the weight too, though i doubt that would be too big a deal.

in a fight between two highly skilled boxer-punchers, much more often than not, that is too much to overcome for the less physically talented one.Maybe it wouldn't matter as much if Napoles had a more unorthodox style, but he's a highly refined methodical technical fighter.Likes to control things from ring centre at his own pace with his great textbook slip\counter game.I don't see that as a style that will work too well against another top boxer-puncher with all those advantages.

It's an even more extreme case against Robinson, who i think would just end up physically dominating and firing combinations a-plenty.Leonard not quite with that tendency to just go all out(unless he really has to, or has someone badly hurt) so it'll be a hard competitive fight, but one i see him controlling more of the exchanges in.


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

kostya tszyu vs miguel angel gonzales. imo, tszyu's best professional fight. also fought a perfect fight against sharmba mitchell in their rematch

tyson vs berbick for his first championship was a clinic. it was a flawless performance from tyson


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

AndyPaterson said:


> Mike McCallum vs Donald Curry


are you sure? Curry was beating McCallum pretty clearly until McCallum hit him with that left hook.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Taking fights on face Value only, Hopkins over Pavlik was brilliant to watch.


Your fucking avatar

:lol:


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> are you sure? Curry was beating McCallum pretty clearly until McCallum hit him with that left hook.


I'm sure McCallum swept quite a few of those rounds, didn't one judge have him winning every round?


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

AndyPaterson said:


> I'm sure McCallum swept quite a few of those rounds, didn't one judge have him winning every round?


I thought Curry won most or all of the rounds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Davvers said:


> Your fucking avatar
> 
> :lol:


What? :ibutt


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tactically it's hard for me to go past Ali vs Foreman.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

We need to settle this once and for all.

Gato - Carmona is a once in a life time-flawless-in contention for the best lightweight performance masterpiece.

It's pretty much a Nunn-Tate/Kalule-Joo/Harada-Pone/Orzubek-Gamache-level of brilliance.

Gonzalez's footwork is so fluid it eclipses the unparalleled Gomez-Yum - and almost reaches the unreachable heights of Dupas-Turner.

Gonzalez's versatile offensive arsenal rivals any Napoles' predictable six punch samba combinations.

Add in the most perfectly executed left hook to the body in the history of 135-140, seamless blend of offense & defense and brute strength.

I think it's pretty obvious why Duran was terrified of El Gato and what was the reason behind Ortiz's sudden hair loss and premature retirement.

On a side note, Gonzalez was struggling terribly with the weight as early as 1969 - should have moved up to 140. And finished his career at welter.

@Bill Jincock
@LittleRed


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

A fantastic performance. But he loses points for having such a generic nickname. Hell another Rodolfo Gonzalez pulled that off less than a decade later with no problems. Not very Joe Gansian.


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Gonzalez was a real hard luck fighter, just never got the breaks at the right time.

A shame we never saw him against buchanan or Laguna before making the weight took too much out of him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Young vs Lyle II. Just a hell of a performance by Young. He outsmarted Lyle and beat him with no problems at all. Countered the fuck out of him. Landed the right cross at will.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Young vs Lyle II. Just a hell of a performance by Young. He outsmarted Lyle and beat him with no problems at all. Countered the fuck out of him. Landed the right cross at will.


It was a masterpiece performance Tommy,....it turned me into a Young fan back then,,,,,he made it look so casual and effortless. As a guy who digs the boxer types,...this was as masterful a performance as I've ever seen.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> It was a masterpiece performance Tommy,....it turned me into a Young fan back then,,,,,he made it look so casual and effortless. As a guy who digs the boxer types,...this was as masterful a performance as I've ever seen.


It honestly reminds me of Whitaker, the way he is dodging punches and making Lyle miss. It's really admirable. It makes you think, who reminds you the most of Jimmy Young today? Andre Ward ring any bells? The way Andre provides a responsible defense, a great jab, and an even better right hand? The way he holds when necessary? It's clear as day.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Toney-Barkley comes to mind
> Harold Johnson vs Doug Jones as well


you know it is funny. I saw that fight live in 1993, and then a few nights ago. Toney Barkley I didn't remember Barkley landing much on Toney, but he did. Toney was too quick and landed at will at times, but Barkley had those left hooks which were slow but they landed sort of awkwardly. Barkley was a dangerous fighter. He is the one who really damaged Hearns nose. Hearns thought he would duck under a punch, and Barkley came up with an uppercut, and it think it shattered the nose and all the cartilege sort of got lose. Then I think Delgado broke Hearns nose again. So that is why his nose does not look so good anymore. Barkley could punch and he was strong. Another great Toney performance is Prince Charles.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Khaokor Galaxy Vs Sung Kil Moon 2
Chan-Hee Park Vs Miguel Canto
Jung Koo Chang Vs German Torres 3
Fighting Harada Vs Pone Kingpetch 1
Sumbu Kalambay Vs Mike McCallum 1
John Conteh Vs Ruediger Schmidtke/Yaqui Lopez
Mike Spinks Vs Dwight Muhammad Qawi

Just a few that spring to mind.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Olivares vs Rose


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

How about Rose vs Harada, while we're talking about Lionel Rose? Such a great performance, over a great pressure fighter. Rose looked magical out there with his combos and his movement.


----------



## PattersonHaglerPep (Jul 16, 2014)

Terry Norris Vs. Simon Brown II. Norris boxed beautifully in this match. Not the most exciting fight unless you love to watch beautiful footwork and lightning combinations. Norris had to fight perfectly because his chin couldn't handle anything brown landed. And Brown was far from washed up at this point in his career. He still had a lot of great fights after this one...including the Pettway match that he nearly pulled off.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jones over Toney, Leonard over Hagler, Hearns over Benitez.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Benny Lynch vs Jackie Brown.


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

rigondoux v donaire

de la hoya v gatti

mayweather v marquez

mayweather v gatti

lewis v rahman 2

ali v liston 1 , williams


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Barrera vs Salud


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Barrera vs Salud


Alot of people pick the Hamed fight, but in my opinion, that Salud fight was Barrera's finest performance.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Alot of people pick the Hamed fight, but in my opinion, that Salud fight was Barrera's finest performance.


It definitely was. He showed some true skills there, great combination punching, great footwork and great use of uppercuts. but Hamed was the better opponent, so it's more impressive that he outboxed someone like that IMO. Salud was older, and had suffered multiple losses by then so it's safe to say he had been past his prime by the time Barrera fought him.


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

Carruthers-Toweel I.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Davvers said:


> Watched Lennox Lewis v Rahman II last night.
> 
> Against a dude who dealt him a KTFO, Lewis proceeded to jab the fuck out of his face and head, using some of the most powerful jabs I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


It was an awesome, controlled destruction. Definitely in my top 10 favourite re watches. It has plenty of stunning elements. The aesthetic of Rahman landing on the King logo. Lewis getting closer and closer with that finishing left right. The energy during his celebration.

Top post!


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

AndyPaterson said:


> Mike McCallum vs Donald Curry
> Michael Watson vs Chris Eubank II - up until that uppercut Eubank barely had a sniff in that fight.
> Duran vs Palomino, Leonard I, Moore & the vast majority of his lightweight reign of terror
> Roy Jones vs Montell Griffin II
> ...


Ali v Williams was a brutal beat down, the young champion at his most motivated and destructive. 'Say MY name! *SLAP* What's my NAME! *SLAP*

Top pick!


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Sorry - confused with the earnie tyrell fight there...


----------



## robert ungurean (Nov 28, 2013)

Duran vs Palomino and Moore
Holmes vs Shavers 1
The above mentioned Chavez vs Rosario and Toney vs Barkley
Qawi vs Saad
Benitez vs Duran
These are all pretty modern but that's what pops up in my head right now


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Bokaj said:


> *Have to mention McCallum-Watson. Yeah, Watson was merely a good fighter, and both a bit green and probably a bit rusty for that fight, but it's just such a clinic. Can't get enough of it.*
> 
> Pac has a slew of fantastic performances. The Barrera fights, Morales II and III, Hatton and, probably his best, Cotto being the main examples.
> 
> Btw, has no one mentioned Montreal yet? Is it almost too obvious? That's definitely up there anyhow. As is Benitez-Duran. Hearns-Duran has been mentioned, and deservedly so. Curry-McCrory is another one of my favorite technical destructions, even though the opposition wasn't all that in comparison.


Have you seen Watson v Benn and v Eubank 1 and 2. It puts the performance in perspective, especially the Eubank fights, he was robbed in the first 1.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

robert ungurean said:


> Duran vs Palomino and Moore
> Holmes vs Shavers 1
> The above mentioned Chavez vs Rosario and Toney vs Barkley
> Qawi vs Saad
> ...


how about Benitez vs Palomino.. I don't see that get mentioned enough but he absolutely schooled Carlos there.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Chan-Hee Park Vs Miguel Canto (first fight) has to be up there for me.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Have you seen Watson v Benn and v Eubank 1 and 2. It puts the performance in perspective, especially the Eubank fights, he was robbed in the first 1.


I have seen them, and I really rate Watson. As I said earlier, "merely good" wasn't meant as a put down, but rather just his place in the great scheme of things. He wasn't one of the great MWs - that's all I meant. It's so tragic what happened to him, especially since he seems such a thoroughly decent guy. It would also been interesting to see what he could have accomplished at SMW.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

This was amazing from Tapia. Such a disciplined performance


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I hate to give a generic answer, but I just haven't seen anything better than Kalambay-McCallum I.

Lionel Rose's clinic against Harada was sensational too. Those Japanese scorecards were very amusing.

Anyone remember this?






A painfully one-sided schooling. I miss that Mijares.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I hate to give a generic answer, but I just haven't seen anything better than Kalambay-McCallum I.
> 
> Lionel Rose's clinic against Harada was sensational too. Those Japanese scorecards were very amusing.
> 
> ...


All great shouts.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bokaj said:


> I have seen them, and I really rate Watson. As I said earlier, "merely good" wasn't meant as a put down, but rather just his place in the great scheme of things. He wasn't one of the great MWs - that's all I meant. It's so tragic what happened to him, especially since he seems such a thoroughly decent guy. It would also been interesting to see what he could have accomplished at SMW.


Different eras, but I always liked the idea of a Watson vs Kessler fight.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

The footage of Locche-Fuji is a phenomenal display by Locche.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Different eras, but I always liked the idea of a Watson vs Kessler fight.


I can't help but feel like Watson would absolutely dominate him. Kessler doesn't really have the power to get down with Watson. I'd go with Watson by late stoppage if he really forces the fight.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

I've always loved Hearn's performance against James Shuler.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Boro Chris said:


> I've always loved Hearn's performance against James Shuler.


Yeah, all 80 seconds of it. :lol:

Hearns was a scary dude putting those combinations together.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Yeah, all 80 seconds of it. :lol:
> 
> Hearns was a scary dude putting those combinations together.


It's the lefts to the body that really impress me. You can see Hearns winding them up but there's nothing Shuler can do about it.
Chilling, clinical performance.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Boro Chris said:


> It's the lefts to the body that really impress me. You can see Hearns winding them up but there's nothing Shuler can do about it.
> Chilling, clinical performance.


An unbelievable right hand to finish as well.

Shuler folded like an accordion.


----------



## skins (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm watching The St. Valentine's Day Massacre right now on ESPN Classic, and Sugar Ray is boxing LaMotta's ears off. Beautiful boxing by the master


----------



## TBooze (Dec 9, 2012)

Talking of Lennox Lewis, I always thought the Tua fight was his best, he was almost punch perfect.

Ali/Williams was perhaps too short to be a boxing clinic, but it was a dominant performance, ditto Hagler/Sibson.

Like a few here, my favourite is Chavez/Rosario, most exciting one sided fight I have ever seen. The only downer is that Rosario's Misses allegedly made their young son watch the entire fight from ringside.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Forget Cervantes and Hope, this was Benitez's greatest performance. Duran had absolutely no answers.



> Like a few here, my favourite is Chavez/Rosario, most exciting one sided fight I have ever seen. The only downer is that Rosario's Misses allegedly made their young son watch the entire fight from ringside.


Arguello-Pryor II is the most exciting one-sided fight I've ever seen.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Forget Cervantes and Hope, this was Benitez's greatest performance. Duran had absolutely no answers.
> 
> Arguello-Pryor II is the one most exciting one-sided fight I've ever seen.


You really don't rate Palomino do you? He was a terrific fighter.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> You really don't rate Palomino do you? He was a terrific fighter.


I remember the Benitez-Palomino fight being a much more competitive affair than history seems to have remembered.

Benitez-Duran, on the other hand, was a thorough lesson.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I remember the Benitez-Palomino fight being a much more competitive affair than history seems to have remembered.
> 
> Benitez-Duran, on the other hand, was a thorough lesson.


you may wanna rewatch Benitez-Palomino. Benitez thoroughly dominated that shit, especially towards the end.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I remember the Benitez-Palomino fight being a much more competitive affair than history seems to have remembered.
> 
> Benitez-Duran, on the other hand, was a thorough lesson.


Your avatar reminds me of Tapia-Konadu. Brilliant gameplan and disciplined performance from Tapia in that one.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Your avatar reminds me of Tapia-Konadu. Brilliant gameplan and disciplined performance from Tapia in that one.


Can't help but always go back to my boy MAB though. :yep


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I remember the Benitez-Palomino fight being a much more competitive affair than history seems to have remembered.
> 
> Benitez-Duran, on the other hand, was a thorough lesson.


I was very impressed with Benitez's performance vs Duran....ice triumphed over fire. El Radar was at his cool, cocky best....and it was that cockiness that infuriated Duran so much.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> you may wanna rewatch Benitez-Palomino. Benitez thoroughly dominated that shit, especially towards the end.


Benitez had no trouble at all with Palomino...another master performance by El Radar.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Benitez had no trouble at all with Palomino...another master performance by El Radar.


It's been awhile since I watched it, but I remember it being more competitive than Benitez-Duran.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's been awhile since I watched it, but I remember it being more competitive than Benitez-Duran.


It wasn't really,...Palomino's style played perfectly into benitez's hands....but you're right,..Benitez-Duran was an owning.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Chavez-Rosario
> 
> Absolute in-fighting clinic.


One of the most brilliant fights ever fought.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

PBF-Corrales was something special. Always nice to end a boxing clinic with a TKO.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Ali/Williams is just brilliant to watch. Almost like when the mind and the body are truly working in unison to produce that level of performance. One of the best hidings you are ever going to see. 

Mayweather/Gatti. Serious, serious beating dished out here by Floyd. Its beautiful and sometimes uncomfortable to watch as you Gatti getting battered.


----------



## Klompton (Jun 27, 2012)

Phantom said:


> It wasn't really,...Palomino's style played perfectly into benitez's hands....but you're right,..Benitez-Duran was an owning.


Benitez performance is so great because of the simplicity of his gameplan. Pay close attention it basically revolves entirely around taking away Duran's right hand. Without that Duran was just clueless. The fact the Benitez did it by staying in the pocket and made it look so easy when most others couldnt was incredibly impressive.


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

True, a massive part of Duran's best performances once he lost a few notches from his athleticism was his ability to slip and counter with that right hand.He made entire performances like HAgler, Moore(well the thumb there too) and Barkley with it.

A defensive monster like benitez who could ditch rights regularly from anyone was always going to be tough, and Wilfred was bigger and stronger on the inside at that stage too, so he couldn't just grind it out.Never understood why you often see that fight mentioned in the Duran struggled with mobile boxing argument, because as you say Benitez moved only minimally throughout.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## Perry (Feb 11, 2015)

Sanchez vs Gomez. The ability of Sanchez shines in this bout. An incredible all time great performance.


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

Davvers said:


> Watched Lennox Lewis v Rahman II last night.
> 
> Against a dude who dealt him a KTFO, Lewis proceeded to jab the fuck out of his face and head, using some of the most powerful jabs I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


agreed on all of this. i was totally impressed with lennox lewis that night. he did exactly what he should have done - proved it was a fluke and that it was his own fault for losing the first one. rahman knew he got a gift, used it, talked shit and then got shown for what he really is. a b fighter who should never have beated a guy like lennox lewis.

and the way lewis knocked him out with the old 1-2. beautiful.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Douglas v Tyson. OK he got caught but got up and went right back to the plan. Barrera v Naz was a great show as was Mike Watson v Benn.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

We need to get some YouTube footage in here for all these nominations.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Davvers said:


> We need to get some YouTube footage in here for all these nominations.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Davvers said:


> We need to get some YouTube footage in here for all these nominations.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Davvers said:


> We need to get some YouTube footage in here for all these nominations.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Davvers said:


> We need to get some YouTube footage in here for all these nominations.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Davvers said:


> We need to get some YouTube footage in here for all these nominations.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Davvers said:


> We need to get some YouTube footage in here for all these nominations.


This can't go unnoticed.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Davvers said:


> We need to get some YouTube footage in here for all these nominations.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Davvers said:


> We need to get some YouTube footage in here for all these nominations.


Kid turned the fight straight around...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Worth a mention...Ricky...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Klompton said:


> Benitez performance is so great because of the simplicity of his gameplan. Pay close attention it basically revolves entirely around taking away Duran's right hand. Without that Duran was just clueless. The fact the Benitez did it by staying in the pocket and made it look so easy when most others couldnt was incredibly impressive.


He wasn't biting on the feints.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Tapia - Romero - big hometown rivalry. Tapia mugged him off, fooled him, outboxed him and beat him down.

Pacquiao-Barrera 1 was an utterly one sided domination by a massive underdog who had an ATGs number in pretty much every department. I still remember watching that fight as a Barrera fan and being utterly astounded by what I saw.

Calzaghe-Lacy - yeah this one has lost a lot of steam due to Lacy being constantly exposed afterwards but on the night people were calling it 50/50 and many favouring Lacy and it was as near to one sided as they come.

Honeyghan-Curry: See Pacquio-Barrera.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

i'm thinking about one of the miguel canto v betulino gonzales fights....remember being very impressed.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> i'm thinking about one of the miguel canto v betulino gonzales fights....remember being very impressed.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Tapia - Romero - big hometown rivalry. Tapia mugged him off, fooled him, outboxed him and beat him down.
> 
> Pacquiao-Barrera 1 was an utterly one sided domination by a massive underdog who had an ATGs number in pretty much every department. I still remember watching that fight as a Barrera fan and being utterly astounded by what I saw.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Tapia - Romero - big hometown rivalry. Tapia mugged him off, fooled him, outboxed him and beat him down.
> 
> Pacquiao-Barrera 1 was an utterly one sided domination by a massive underdog who had an ATGs number in pretty much every department. I still remember watching that fight as a Barrera fan and being utterly astounded by what I saw.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He wasn't biting on the feints.


----------



## Manassa (May 16, 2013)

My personal favourite is Duran-Palomino.

Palomino was a good inside fighter and body puncher, with a solid jaw too, definitely a man with a good degree of skill - no knockout by Duran of course, but everything else was there. Was just too slick. The general manner of the exchanges are similar to how I would imagine a Duran-Chavez fight to go down, although not that one-sided. In this one I don't think Palomino won any of the ten rounds - maybe one at most. What's apparent in this fight is Duran's all-round speed - he was charged for this fight and it might even be the best version of him on film. He stole and retrieved distance easily, feinted Palomino into knots, surprised him with hand speed and avoided all his best shots. Great to watch for the inside skills.

Calzaghe-Lazy was the best I've watched live just for Calzaghe between early rounds saying "he's fucking shit, he's shit" - hilarious. Lacy's body and confidence was drained in that one.

Mayweather-Corrales
Sanchez-Lopez I
Napoles-Cokes I
Hagler-Sibson


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Trail said:


>


"Hopkins gotta go for the Knockout.

YOU CANT TRUST JUDGES!"


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Davvers said:


> "Hopkins gotta go for the Knockout.
> 
> YOU CANT TRUST JUDGES!"


That performance was fucking brilliant.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Trail said:


>


Strange nomination as this was anything but one sided and complete! But what a fight!

I thought Grove was very unlucky not to win. It seemed that he was fighting the more disciplined fight. He was punishing Paez from range and moving effortlessly into range and back out.

Round 7 showed Grove could mix it up when he decided to go toe to toe. Excellent round, but I don't think it did him any favours - not fighting in the blistering heat of Mexico with 8 more rounds to go.

If it was a 12 round fight I can't see anything except a Grove majority decision.

Ashamedly, before this I had never even heard of Calvin Grove.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Davvers said:


> Strange nomination as this was anything but one sided and complete! But what a fight!
> 
> I thought Grove was very unlucky not to win. It seemed that he was fighting the more disciplined fight. He was punishing Paez from range and moving effortlessly into range and back out.
> 
> ...


Dav, I'm completely biased towards George Peez, so I will say it's complete.

Jorge needed a KD or a KO going into 15. He got three KDs and the nod. Shoulda been disqualified though, his team were on the ring apron (as were some members of the audience) in the 15th. But, he never was DQd

Last ever 15 round fight I believe, that one...at least the last one sanctioned by one of the main four bodies.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Trail said:


> Dav, I'm completely biased towards George Peez, so I will say it's complete.
> 
> Jorge needed a KD or a KO going into 15. He got three KDs and the nod. Shoulda been disqualified though, his team were on the ring apron (as were some members of the audience) in the 15th. But, he never was DQd
> 
> Last ever 15 round fight I believe, that one...at least the last one sanctioned by one of the main four bodies.


How was it complete though? Paez hardly fought the perfect fight. He fought the perfect round perhaps, but he was slow moving target practice for Calvin Grove for the large majority of the fight.

Appreciate the vids though mate, I'm enjoying working my way through them.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Davvers said:


> How was it complete though? Paez hardly fought the perfect fight. He fought the perfect round perhaps, but he was slow moving target practice for Calvin Grove for the large majority of the fight.
> 
> Appreciate the vids though mate, I'm enjoying working my way through them.


As stated earlier, D, I'm as biased as fuck towards Paez, won't have a word said against him.

He probably didn't have the greatest nights in his career for fourteen rounds, but he sure got the job done in the 15th.

I've got a framed pic of a magazine cover @Chinny kindly posted me, a KO magazine which he was given by Bob Mee. It's one of those things, like my skateboard, I'll take to the grave. I just checked my Photobucket and I don't have the Paez picture I sent Chinny, maybe he still has it on his.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

@Davvers Please enjoy the videos.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Bokaj said:


> Have to mention McCallum-Watson. Yeah, Watson was merely a good fighter, and both a bit green and probably a bit rusty for that fight, but it's just such a clinic. Can't get enough of it.
> 
> Pac has a slew of fantastic performances. The Barrera fights, Morales II and III, Hatton and, probably his best, Cotto being the main examples.
> 
> Btw, has no one mentioned Montreal yet? Is it almost too obvious? That's definitely up there anyhow. As is Benitez-Duran. Hearns-Duran has been mentioned, and deservedly so. Curry-McCrory is another one of my favorite technical destructions, even though the opposition wasn't all that in comparison.


Was gonna say mccallum watson I was in awe watching that as a kid. Disagree about ' good ' though Watson was a fantastic fighter .

Another very obvious one that blew my mind was Calzaghe Lacy. It gets downplayed but as a boxing performance Calzaghe was out of this world that night.

Winky Wright when he did his mini tour of Britain impressed the shit out of me


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Frazier vs Ali I is the one.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Tapia-Romero was an especially masterful performance...thought so then as I think so now....Johnny beat Romero as much with his wits as he did his fists.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Tapia-Romero was an especially masterful performance...thought so then as I think so now....Johnny beat Romero as much with his wits as he did his fists.


Fucking loved Tapia.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Tapia-Romero was an especially masterful performance...thought so then as I think so now....Johnny beat Romero as much with his wits as he did his fists.


Reply with videos please. Trail has adequately set the precedent.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Ok'''


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Not the best, but a honourable mention...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

Monzon Valdez 2 is a classic.

People think Calzaghe changed his game plan against kessler half way through fight.

Froch changed up against Taylor.

Chavez meldrick.

Etc etc

If anyone has ever had any doubt Carlos is the most methodical, destructive, fighter ever, watch monzon Valdez 2.

You don't fuck with carlos. You faster? So. Stronger? Unlikely? Better? No chance.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Trail said:


>


It wasn't the one sided schooling I rememebered watching it back. Hamed won more than a few rounds convincingly. What a shame he couldn't deal with that loss and retired. He was like a balloon inflated on pride and ego that just didn't function once he knew he was fallible. He was ruined as a boxer once his act became transparent. He just couldn't deal with it.


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

Davvers said:


> It wasn't the one sided schooling I rememebered watching it back. Hamed won more than a few rounds convincingly. What a shame he couldn't deal with that loss and retired. He was like a balloon inflated on pride and ego that just didn't function once he knew he was fallible. He was ruined as a boxer once his act became transparent. He just couldn't deal with it.


Probably the best paragraph I've ever read on Naz Barrera. So many people snub what Naseem did before this fight, against some awesome fighters, but I have no doubt in my mind, Hamed could beat barrera if the whole Ingle/being an egotistical prick thing happened.

He was humbled, and thankfully so, but people act like it was a whitewash, nothing of the sort.

If it wasn't for nas, the lower weight guys, INCLUDING barrera, would never have went over even 100k purses.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Smith said:


> Probably the best paragraph I've ever read on Naz Barrera. So many people snub what Naseem did before this fight, against some awesome fighters, but I have no doubt in my mind, Hamed could beat barrera if the whole Ingle/being an egotistical prick thing happened.
> 
> He was humbled, and thankfully so, but people act like it was a whitewash, nothing of the sort.
> 
> *If it wasn't for nas, the lower weight guys, INCLUDING barrera, would never have went over even 100k purses.*


This is one of the arguments I use when people call Naz a cunt, he put the little guys bang in the spotlight.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Trail said:


> As stated earlier, D, I'm as biased as fuck towards Paez, won't have a word said against him.
> 
> He probably didn't have the greatest nights in his career for fourteen rounds, but he sure got the job done in the 15th.
> 
> I've got a framed pic of a magazine cover @Chinny kindly posted me, a KO magazine which he was given by Bob Mee. It's one of those things, like my skateboard, I'll take to the grave. I just checked my Photobucket and I don't have the Paez picture I sent Chinny, maybe he still has it on his.


Here it is mate


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chinny said:


> Here it is mate


That's the one. Ain't it beautiful? I still have the magazine, I just took it to a decent frame/photo place and they copied the front before framing it.

Thank you Chinny for the picture above from your collection, but thank you more for the magazine. Be rest assured I'll be taking that magazine to the grave. :good


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Davvers said:


> It wasn't the one sided schooling I rememebered watching it back. Hamed won more than a few rounds convincingly. What a shame he couldn't deal with that loss and retired. He was like a balloon inflated on pride and ego that just didn't function once he knew he was fallible. He was ruined as a boxer once his act became transparent. He just couldn't deal with it.


This fight is fresh in the memory having watched it only a few weeks back and Hamed was clearly bested. I think I managed to give him 2, maybe 3 rounds, and that was more to do with what little Barrera was doing rather than any success Hamed had. I think the term 'schooling' is appropriate all things considered. Hamed was comprehensively out-jabbed, out-boxed, out-landed and the final two rounds were about as one-sided as a fight between two supposed great fighters gets without either fighter going down or being stopped. Hamed himself wasn't happy with his performance so it would be foolish to talk it up really. He was outclassed and there was little there to suggest things could - or ever would - have been different.

Let's not perpetuate this myth about Hamed's decline either. It's no coincidence that he suddenly becomes less elusive and far less spectacular once his level of opposition becomes greater. Brendan Ingle was in his corner for the Kevin Kelley fight I believe. Kevin hit hard and had some experience at world level but he was by no means a world beater. Hamed was decked multiple times and was made to look decidedly average. Compare that to his performance against Bungu, a fighter of comparable quality to Kevin Kelley, some years later after Ingle left, and one might conclude that Ingle was a non-factor. There isn't a single solitary name on Hamed's entire resume that a '01 Marco Antonio Barrera wouldn't have beaten conclusively. He embarrasses and stops the majority of them. No, MAB was just a far better fighter. Greater offensive variety, more adaptable, better technically and had the far superior balance. He was just better. Period. Hamed never beats him. Never.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Henry Armstrong vs Barney Ross is one of the most relentless and brutal displays of swarming pressure fighting that I've ever seen, from one the best fighters of all time slap bang in the middle of his prime.

Pure savagery from start to finish and didnt neglect his defence either. Ross was obviously well past his best, but he was still WW champ on a 8 or so fight win streak. IIRC Ross confirmed that he asked Armstrong to go easy later on so he could make the final bell, and HA obliged. Dont quote me on that though might be getting mixed up...


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Probably been mentioned

Rigondeaux vs Donaire 

Bhop vs Pavlik

Mayweather vs Marquez


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Trail said:


>


Good fight but far from perfect or complete from either fighter. Superb last two rounds from Hagler there though. That's what champions are made of.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mayweather - Corrales.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Trail said:


> Kid turned the fight straight around...


That was absolutely terrific.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Gotta take these things into context though. We all look good on heavybags.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Gotta take these things into context though. We all look good on heavybags.


Valero had two disgusting cuts early on and was facing a bloke 5 inches taller with a huge reach advantage after moving up a weight class.

He hit Demarco with all manner of power punches and won virtually every round despite these obstacles.

Terrific footwork and hand speed. Great to watch.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Davvers said:


> Valero had two disgusting cuts early on and was facing a bloke 5 inches taller with a huge reach advantage after moving up a weight class.
> 
> He hit Demarco with all manner of power punches and won virtually every round despite these obstacles.
> 
> Terrific footwork and hand speed. Great to watch.


Thats fair I didnt see that post beforehand I'm just saying there are higher levels to be judged at.. Broner looked better against Demarco for instance. Best boxing performances shouldn't be having the best boxer going through those cuts in the first place.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Call it highbrow, it is what it is.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Also Froch vs Abraham....he just schooled him. Froch was a big underdog and he put it all together.


----------



## Chitown (Jan 9, 2014)

Duran/Palomino 

Perfect offense and defense, shutout against a very good WW champ. Completely smashed him.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Davvers said:


> This one hit the spot.
> 
> Systematic one sided destruction of a powerful all conquering champion.
> 
> Great to watch.


A past his best, seriously out of shape, seriously miss-matched all conquering champion.

Great win for Hearns though. He pushed Durans shit in.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Jose Napoles vs Curtis Cokes I was a masterful performance by Mantequilla.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Trail said:


>


Tried to watch, shocking quality - had to abort.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

rossco said:


> A *past his best, seriously out of shape*, seriously miss-matched all conquering champion.
> 
> Great win for Hearns though. He pushed Durans shit in.


Neither would have made the slightest bit of difference.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Neither would have made the slightest bit of difference.


It probably would m8 I don't think this is a Foreman-Frazier situation where Hearns would always beat Duran.. I dunno m8


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> It probably would m8 I don't think this is a Foreman-Frazier situation where Hearns would always beat Duran.. I dunno m8


The fight was so horribly one-sided, I see no reason to give Dooran the benefit of the doubt. He only has himself to blame for deciding not to train appropriately for one of the most dangerous and talented fighters of his generation. Dooran would always have a hard time imposing himself or trying to outbox a Thomas Hearns -- who possessed formidable technical ability in addition to freakish physical attributes. Nah, we have it on tape. Hearns destroyed Dooran. We can't re-write history.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Hearns was absolutely unplayable in that fight. He looked possessed.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> The fight was so horribly one-sided, I see no reason to give Dooran the benefit of the doubt. He only has himself to blame for deciding not to train appropriately for one of the most dangerous and talented fighters of his generation. Dooran would always have a hard time imposing himself or trying to outbox a Thomas Hearns -- who possessed formidable technical ability in addition to freakish physical attributes. Nah, we have it on tape. Hearns destroyed Dooran. We can't re-write history.


I basically agree i think Duran would always lose but wouldn't he do better than get KOd in a couple rounds?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> I basically agree i think Duran would always lose but wouldn't he do better than get KOd in a couple rounds?


Maybe, maybe not. It's impossible to tell.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Neither would have made the slightest bit of difference.


Of course it would make a difference.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

rossco said:


> Of course it would make a difference.


Dooran might go more rounds. Maybe. But that's about it.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Dooran might go more rounds. Maybe. But that's about it.


Who geez a fuck.

Hibs won the Scottish fucking cup.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

rossco said:


> Who geez a fuck.
> 
> Hibs won the Scottish fucking cup.


Are you kidding? I've seen better football played in my back garden when my nieces visit.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Are you kidding? I've seen better football played in my back garden when my nieces visit.


Considering you look like a complete *** I have no doubt your niece is better at football than you.

I bet you can't even string together more than 2 keepie upies.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I basically agree i think Duran would always lose but wouldn't he do better than get KOd in a couple rounds?


It would be a Liston-Patterson sort of situation where Hearns destroys Duran again...Roberto does no better than 2 rounds...maybe even not making it through round 1.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Phantom said:


> It would be a Liston-Patterson sort of situation where Hearns destroys Duran again...Roberto does no better than 2 rounds...maybe even not making it through round 1.


I'm inclined to give a better version of Duran 6 rounds at best vs the monster version of Hearns he faced that night. That stare down from Tommy puts shivers down my spine. I'm a Duranimal at heart but I Fucking love Hearns. If he had an elite beard then he's the GOAT imo.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

What's with people trying to take shots at Pedderrs over his physical appearance on here lately? :huh Second thread I've seen that now over the weekend. C'mon guys. Anyway, Dooran only lost to Hearns because he didn't train and had ballooned up to 215 lbs a couple months out from the fight. That's pretty much the long and short.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

rossco said:


> I'm inclined to give a better version of Duran 6 rounds at best vs the monster version of Hearns he faced that night. That stare down from Tommy puts shivers down my spine. I'm a Duranimal at heart but I Fucking love Hearns. If he had an elite beard then he's the GOAT imo.


I was in a boozer last week wearing a Tommy Hearns gold Kronk t-shirt. A casual tried to tell me Hearns was shit. Laugh, I almost pissed myself.:-(


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Trail said:


> I was in a boozer last week wearing a Tommy Hearns gold Kronk t-shirt. A casual tried to tell me Hearns was shit. Laugh, I almost pissed myself.:-(


Jesus Christ atsch

I hope you glassed him.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> What's with people trying to take shots at Pedderrs over his physical appearance on here lately? :huh Second thread I've seen that now over the weekend. C'mon guys. Anyway, Dooran only lost to Hearns because he didn't train and had ballooned up to 215 lbs a couple months out from the fight. That's pretty much the long and short.


After my video I'm the last person on here that should be giving anybody shit for their physical appearance :lol:

Pedders is actually quite cute.

He would make a sexy tranny :yep


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

And to add to that I think Pedders is funny as fuck.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

rossco said:


> After my video I'm the last person on here that should be giving anybody shit for their physical appearance :lol:
> 
> Pedders is actually quite cute.
> 
> He would make a sexy tranny :yep


:rofl

Addie could and would get it. :deal That post was less directed at you anyhow mate and more about some mess another poster - who's never put up a photo of himself far as I know - trying to chat shit because he couldn't handle the truth about (hyper-talented) fuck boy Cristiano Ronaldo. :lol: Dude was HOT for real and going on diatribes in there, just walls of copy and pasted text on top. At least it's my own shit being posted when I engage in that.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

rossco said:


> Jesus Christ atsch
> 
> I hope you glassed him.


It's merely laughable, R, some cunt telling me Hearns is shit. Holy smoke.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl
> 
> Addie could and would get it. :deal That post was less directed at you anyhow mate and more about some mess another poster - who's never put up a photo of himself far as I know - trying to chat shit because he couldn't handle the truth about (hyper-talented) fuck boy Cristiano Ronaldo. :lol: Dude was HOT for real and going on diatribes in there, just walls of copy and pasted text on top. At least it's my own shit being posted when I engage in that.


Hands your a poster I hold up as 'fantastic level'

If I could sook yer cock I would. The only way I could show you how much I love your posts would be to let you feel the sensation of me sucking your cock, and trust me, you would cum in my mouth inside 20 seconds, and I would savour that shit with a swish and gargle before I gulped.

As for Pedders. He's completely stunning. My dad's a homophobic horrible cunt but if I took Pedders home with me and noisily ass fucked him in the spare room my dad would probably forgive me such is the effeminate handsomness (He seriously is quite sexy) of the Peddinator.

I'm honestly not actually gay, mate.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Trail said:


> It's merely laughable, R, some cunt telling me Hearns is shit. Holy smoke.


Best just to ignore the casuals mate.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I wouldn't be receptive to any of this, but it's flattering all of the same.

Thanks guys. Really.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Starling's humiliation of Honeyghan was the sex.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

ApatheticLeader said:


> Starling's humiliation of Honeyghan was the sex.


Moochie's performance against Molinares was unreal too. It's a shame about the controversy because Starling was surely on his way to a comfortable win. Beautiful boxing.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

rossco said:


> Hands your a poster I hold up as 'fantastic level'
> 
> If I could sook yer cock I would. The only way I could show you how much I love your posts would be to let you feel the sensation of me sucking your cock, and trust me, you would cum in my mouth inside 20 seconds, and I would savour that shit with a swish and gargle before I gulped.


Well, there's less sexual ways you could go about it - like you've already done - but that's probably something you'd enjoy. I've received several compliments over the years from a lot of lasses (and blokes) on how good looking my cut 7" Aryan-blooded manhood is. Am stupid clean too, so much as a speck of sock lint between my toes is an outrage.



rossco said:


> I'm honestly not actually gay, mate.


Have I struck you as someone that'd give the slightest if you actually were? :lol:


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> *I wouldn't be receptive to any of this,* but it's flattering all of the same.
> 
> Thanks guys. Really.


Now, now, Peddy, no need to be coy.

Roscoe sounds like he might have some skills. :hey


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Watson v Benn


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Time for some more entries.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Hopkins - Trinidad
Paez - Grove I


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wright vs Trinidad. He made Tito look like an absolute idiot.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Mosley over Collazo: clinic. And his beat down of Margarito, beatiful whoopin'.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Just in case this hasen't been brought and posted,....and even if it has, so what? It gives me pleasure to watch this ultimate skilled ownage by the Master "El Untoccable"....


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Lewis V Botha. 

Botha was still decent enough at the time, but Lewis was pretty much perfect, with a beautifully clinical finish. I don't think Botha managed to get more than about one punch on target either.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

...


----------



## Frank L Beano (Jun 11, 2013)

Meldrick Taylor's dominance of Buddy McGuirt, was impressive yet surprising.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Pacquiao vs Hatton

it was PAC’s only fight at 140. I still feel Pacquiao could make 140 easily and beat everybody’s ass in 2020


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

What Floyd did to Gatti

Martinez against Chavez jr

Rigondeaux vs Donaire


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana vs Broner.

The body work, the constant OH rights, the unrelenting "FU" come-forward aggression.....

Oh, the sweet sweet memories ......



(And can you BELIEVE that was seven years ago? :yikes )


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

sanchez-laporte
ramirez-arguello
hearns-hagler
chavez-whitaker


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

One just came to mind, can't say with certainty that it's the best I have EVER seen but the Calzaghe performance vs Lacy was pretty terrific


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Two I can think of that were definitely the most satisfying to watch for me personally.

Marco Antonio Barrera over Naseem Hamed (Hamhead to me) It was a perfectly executed boxing lesson that was put on one of the most unorthodox fighters to ever enter the ring and made his style look absolutely foolish.

The other one was more recent with Marcos Maidana beating Adrien Broner, or "About Bullshit" as I like to call him. Maidana put on a boxing clinic and shut up that arrogant asshole and left him looking like someone took his favorite toy right after getting it on Christmas morning when walking back to his dressing room.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Davvers said:


> Watched Lennox Lewis v Rahman II last night.
> 
> Against a dude who dealt him a KTFO, Lewis proceeded to jab the fuck out of his face and head, using some of the most powerful jabs I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


Given Lennox's carelessness in the first fight, that was one of the great, maybe the greatest, rematch fight victories I've seen.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> :lol:
> Either that or you are like 110 years old and had tickets to the fight.


Klompton2 over on ESB probably has a copy.

Just waiting for the right moment to put it on the market. :smile


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Toney-Barkley comes to mind
> Harold Johnson vs Doug Jones as well


Toney-Barkley is a great performance, but contrary to popular belief I reckon Toneys absolute complete performances were older and fatter, physically displeasing but his craft was mastered.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Knox Harrington said:


> Floyd Mayweather was spectacular against Corrales, Gatti, and Marquez.


Marquez fight was abit meh, great performance but Floyd new what he was doing bringing Marquez up. I remember during the fight thinking Marquez would of been able to box with Floyd no worries if he was longer and faster.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

46 Wins said:


> One just came to mind, can't say with certainty that it's the best I have EVER seen but the Calzaghe performance vs Lacy was pretty terrific


Joe arguably has the most all round unwatchable style of all time.


----------



## dominus (Sep 16, 2013)

It was far from pretty but Fury when he beat Wlad.


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

Clay-Liston
Tyson-Berbick
Tszyu-Gonzales
Barrera-Hamed

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> Joe arguably has the most all round unwatchable style of all time.


I use to cringe when he went into his "Slappy Calzaghe" mode and the ref's (in his country) would stop fights saying the opponent was taking too much punishment--------all shoe-shine arm punches with little power.......


----------

